# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Photovoltaik,Solarstrom,Energiegewinnung

## schiene

Ich hatte mal die Idee unser Haus in Thailand  mit Photovoltaikstrom zu betreiben.Zumindest die Stromfresser wie Kliemaanlage,Kühltruhen u.ä.
Doch das ist schwieriger als gedacht.
1.Problem:
wir haben noch gar kein Haus in Thailand :aetsch: (ist in Planung)
2.ist wirklich zur zeit noch sau teuer und lohnt nicht

Auf der Suche nach passenden Infos hab ich ein Forum gefunden und da um Infos und Tips gebeten.
Da sich sicher auch ein paar andere Member vielleicht dafür interessieren hier der Link zu meiner Frage und den Antworten:
http://www.photovoltaikforum.com/ftopic2907.html

----------


## schiene

Wer Interesse an Photovoltaik,Solarstrom in Thailand hat und auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter ist findet hier vielleicht das Richtige.
http://www.solarhome-th.com/pages/firma/firma-d.html

----------


## Samuianer

einfach zu teuer und der Strom in T. (noch) zu billig... das ROI dauert bei Ott-Normalverbraucher 20 Jahre!

----------


## schiene

Könnte mir schon vorstellen das da großes Interesse besteht.Z.b in der tiefsten Pampas wo ständig Stromausfälle herrschen.Wenn man das nötige Geld für so eine Photovoltaikanlage über hat der Umwelt zuliebe.Soviel ich weiß wird auch die einspiesung ins thail.Stromnetz vergütet.
Größere Fläschen auf welchen irgendetwas angebaut ist könnte man z.b. über eine Pumpe mit Photovoltaik bewässern/giesen ohne Benzingeneratoren zu verwenden.Also ich denke da gibts noch einige andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten.

----------


## Enrico

Also für mich ist das Thema schon mal interessant für die Isaan Außenstelle "KGA". Denn auch dort werde ich mein Wasser mit hilfe der Sonne warm machen und wenn der Teich allein nur mit Solarenergie läuft, währ ich auch schon glücklich.

----------

Habe mein erstes, und einziges "Blaudach" mit einer Solaranlage für WW ausgerüstet. Hat im Jahr 2000 ca 35.000 THB gekostet. Anlage mit Montage. Die Leute im Dorf meiner Ex meinten, das funktioniert nicht. Haben sich aber alle vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen. War damals die erste im Dorf. Mittlerweile gibt es ein paar mehr. Problem ist eigentlich nur die ab und an aussetzende Wasserversorgung. Wenn man also solch eine Anlage mit einem eigenen Wassertürmchen kombiniert, ist die WW-Versorgung gesichert. 

Die Anlage kam damals von einer Universtät in Pitsanoluk, wurde mit 10% vom Staat (THL) gefördert, die dann allerdings für die Montage draufgegangen sind.

René

----------


## Hua Hin

> etc. der Goldmarkt ist wohl ausgereizt, so auch der Rohoelmarkt... Immobilien eingebrochen....magst da garnicht so falsch liegen.. denn auf Grund der "Nachfrage" steigen die Preise, sind die erstmal richtig in der Hoehe...wird "verkauft


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
Die Spekulation ist nach allen Seiten offen. Wir befinden uns gerade in einer Übertreibungsphase, aber niemand weis wann Schluss ist.
Allein das Dollar/Euro ratio ist schon ein Hammer.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Claude

> Könnte mir schon vorstellen das da großes Interesse besteht.Z.b in der tiefsten Pampas wo ständig Stromausfälle herrschen.Wenn man das nötige Geld für so eine Photovoltaikanlage über hat der Umwelt zuliebe.Soviel ich weiß wird auch die einspiesung ins thail.Stromnetz vergütet.
> Größere Fläschen auf welchen irgendetwas angebaut ist könnte man z.b. über eine Pumpe mit Photovoltaik bewässern/giesen ohne Benzingeneratoren zu verwenden.Also ich denke da gibts noch einige andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten.


Nachdem dieses Thema von einigen Beiträgen befreit wurde, will ich kurz ein paar Hinweise geben:
- Solarstrom lohnt sich nicht, die Kosten für Solarstrom entsprechen in etwa denen von Strom aus einem Dieselgenerator, wobei letzterer geringe Investionskosten und hohe laufende Kosten hat.
Grund im wesentlichen: Batterien sind schweineteuer (Bleimarkt explodiert).
- Es gibt keine nennenswerte Vergütung für Solarstrom. Im Unterschied zu D wird "Net-metering" betrieben, d.h. es wird nur der Anteil vergütet, der über dem Strombezug liegt. Es lohnt sich nur, wenn man im eigenen Haus nur eine 7 Watt Sparlampe betreibt!

Was lohnt sich?
Solarpumpen dort, wo nur Dieselpumpen betrieben werden. Grund: Solarpumpen brauchen keine Batterien. Umso merh die Sonne scheint, umso mehr fördert die Pumpe und umso mehr Wasser wird benötigt. Was ist wenn die Sonne nicht scheint? Man fördert in einen Speihertank. Wenn man einen Etracker dazu macht (das heisst: das Solarpanel dreht sich mit dem Sonnenstand) hat man ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Solaranlagen (heisses Wasser) lohnt sich für Privathäuser nur bedingt. Grund: Unter 30.000 THB kann man nichts installieren. Es lohnt sich dort, wo der Strom schwach ist und ein Durchlauferhitzer schlichtweg nicht funktioniert.
Für Hotels lohnen sich Solaranlagen immer, da man zentrale Speicher bauen kann und somit günstig installiert. Daher werden große Solaranlagen demnächst vom TH Staat gefördert, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer Wärmerückgewinnung aus dem Klima-Split-Gerät.
In Thailand geht es zur Zeit mehr um Energiesparen, will heissen LED Beleuchtung und smartere Klimageräte. Solare Kühlung wird in 5 Jahren für Hotels und Bürogebäude ein Thema werden, für Privathäuser wird es eher 10 Jahre dauern bis bezahlbare Anlagen auf dem Markt sind.

Gruss aus Samui, Claude

----------


## Hua Hin

Dann mal vielen Dank für den interessanten Einblick 
in Thailands Solarwelt, Claude.  ::

----------


## Claude

Danke.
Ich verrate jetzt dem Erich, warum ich Abzocker keine Preise angebe:
Solarpanels und Solaranlagen kriegen wir, Sunlabob und ich, von einer sehr großen Firma "Suntech" von China per Truck geliefert. Normalerweise wurden die sich totlachen über die Mengen, aber: Mein Partner hat gute Beziehungen. Die shipping costs hängen extrem von der Menge ab. Wenn man mit 10-20 % Gewinn kalkuliert, dann ist das Risiko einer Preisliste zu groß.
Batterien sind wegen Blei teuer, die Preise ändern sich wöchentlich. Man kann natürlich auch in Thailand bestellen, aber da ist entweder die Qualität schlecht oder es ist viel teurer (wir kennen die Gewinnmargen unserer thail. Freunde!) oder beides.
Anspruchsvolle Technik wie Pumpen und Inverter und Backups werden in Europa vertrieben. Auch hier explodieren die forwarding costs - deutlicher als eure Flugtickets nach Bangkok!

Gruss aus Samui, Claude

----------


## schiene

@Claude
Mich würde interessieren ob du den Service für Anlagen nur auf Samui anbietet oder Thailandweit.Gibts noch Filialstellen an anderen Orten Thailands?

----------


## Erich

> Danke.
> Ich verrate jetzt dem Erich, warum ich Abzocker keine Preise angebe
> Gruss aus Samui, Claude


Mich haben nur ein paar technische Details respektive Fachbegriffe in der deutschen Beschreibung gestört (ich lese solche Seiten als Inschenör nun mal etwas anders als Otto-Normalverbraucher - auch so Leute soll es geben, Claude - da solltest Du mit umzugehen lernen als Geschäftsmann).
Ansonsten würde ich "grünem Strom" gegenüber einem knatternden Dieselgenerator auch jederzeit den Vorzug geben.

Verstanden?  ::

----------


## Claude

@Schiene,
also den Süden Thailands mache ich mit meinen Leuten von hier. Für den Isaan habe ich eine Partnerfirma. Aus dem Norden kommt nach keine Anfrage. 
Natürlich ist bei großen Entfernungen die Gewährleistung ein finanzielles Risiko.

Lieber @Erich,

_"Mich haben nur ein paar technische Details respektive Fachbegriffe in der deutschen Beschreibung gestört (ich lese solche Seiten als Inschenör nun mal etwas anders als Otto-Normalverbraucher - auch so Leute soll es geben, Claude - da solltest Du mit umzugehen lernen als Geschäftsmann)."
_
Nachdem erst die ganze Webseite scheisse war, geht es nun um technische Details. Jetzt verrat mir doch bitte, was dich als Ingenieur stört? 
Nochmal: Mir ist es vollkommen egal, was irgendjemand in irgendeinem Forum von sich gibt - sofern da nicht in der Zeile vorher ein Link auf meine Webseite (kommerziel) und auf meinen Blog (eher "persönliches") steht.

----------


## Erich

> Lieber @Erich,
> 
> _"Mich haben nur ein paar technische Details respektive Fachbegriffe in der deutschen Beschreibung gestört (ich lese solche Seiten als Inschenör nun mal etwas anders als Otto-Normalverbraucher - auch so Leute soll es geben, Claude - da solltest Du mit umzugehen lernen als Geschäftsmann)."
> _
> Nachdem erst die ganze Webseite scheisse war, geht es nun um technische Details. Jetzt verrat mir doch bitte, was dich als Ingenieur stört? 
> Nochmal: Mir ist es vollkommen egal, was irgendjemand in irgendeinem Forum von sich gibt - sofern da nicht in der Zeile vorher ein Link auf meine Webseite (kommerziel) und auf meinen Blog (eher "persönliches") steht.


Für die links kann ich nix, hat aber nix damit zu tun, dass ich die angeclickt und meinen Sabbel dazu abgelassen habe.
Wenn man was ins Web stellt, wird das wohl auch irgendwann mal irgenwo von irgenwem gelesen oder verlinkt - damit muss man rechnen bzw. dazu macht man das doch, oder nicht?
Die "Kraftausdrücke" bezüglich Deiner website benutzt Du übrigens nur selber. Ich halte mich mit sowas im öffentlichen Bereich dieses Forums zurück.
Wenn wir uns eines Tages mal auf der sachlichen Ebene treffen, dann können wir das gerne fachlich erörtern (hier gibt es übrigens noch weitaus bessere Fachleute in der Richtung).
Ich geb mal ein Beispiel (Zitat):
"Normales reines Silizium ist schwacher Leiter, um die Leitungseigenschaft zu verbessern, wird das Silizium mit Spuren von Phosphor und Brom verunreinigt. Die Zugabe dieser "Verunreigungen" bewirkt weiterhin, dass die freien Elektronen sich in eine gewünschte Richtung bewegen. Dadurch entsteht eine gerichtete Spannung. Indem man Metallkontakte an das obere und untere Ende der Zelle befestigt, wird es möglich, die Spannung aus der Zelle herauszuleiten."

Da würde ich sagen, das ist ein Pseudo-Fachtext aus dem englischsprachigen Raum, der - naja - an der Oberfläche kratzt und dann "irgendwie" ins Deutsche übersetzt wurde (es geht anfangs um die Dotierung von Halbleitern, dann kommt der "Magier" und dann kommt hinten Strom raus).
So erklärt man das nicht einem Laien - und der Inschenör macht   :: 
So war das gemeint  ::

----------


## Enrico

Verschoben in den nicht ergooglebaren Bereich

----------


## Claude

Erich,

"So erklärt man das nicht einem Laien - und der Inschenör macht.." 
Dann erkläre das mal so in drei Sätzen, dass auch Du als Ingenieur nicht lachen musst.
Übernehme ich gerne auf meine Webseite.
Was gibt es noch?

Ich mache einen 3-sprachigen "Learn before you buy" Bereich auf der Webseite, damit jeder, der an Solar interessiert ist (und das sind viele in Thailand) sich erstmal über Grundlegendes informieren kann. So zum Beispiel dass ein Solarkollektor keinen Strom sondern warmes Wasser erzeugt und dass man mit Solarstrom keine Klimaanlagen betreiben kann. Neben den Übersetzungen deutsch-englisch-thai war die Hauptarbeit dabei, die Texte so zu formulieren, dass es für jemanden ohne Vorkenntnisse verständlich ist.

----------


## Hua Hin

> So zum Beispiel dass ein Solarkollektor keinen Strom sondern warmes Wasser erzeugt und dass man mit Solarstrom keine Klimaanlagen betreiben kann.


Das wusste ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht. Danke.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Erich,
> 
> . Neben den Übersetzungen deutsch-englisch-thai war die Hauptarbeit dabei, die Texte so zu formulieren, dass es für jemanden ohne Vorkenntnisse verständlich ist.


Finde ich immer gut wenn für Leien verständlich und unkompliziert formuliert wird,da die meisten nix mit vielen Fachbegriffen anfangen können.

----------


## Robert

Ich lege mal als Nicht-Ing. an, was auch so auffällt.

Auf deutschen Webseiten ist in Bezug auf die Studer HP Compact der "Wechselrichter" oder "Insel-Wechselrichter", 
in der pdf *bat-DE.pdf* heißt es "Inverter-Charger", auf der Webseite ist die Rede von "Kombinierer".

Das nur mal auf den ersten Blick...

----------


## Claude

> Ich lege mal als Nicht-Ing. an, was auch so auffällt.
> 
> Auf deutschen Webseiten ist in Bezug auf die Studer HP Compact der "Wechselrichter" oder "Insel-Wechselrichter", 
> in der pdf *bat-DE.pdf* heißt es "Inverter-Charger", auf der Webseite ist die Rede von "Kombinierer".
> 
> Das nur mal auf den ersten Blick...


... und nichts davon ist falsch.
Diese Studer HP Serie (oder XP) ist ein großartiges Gerät!
Es ist ein "Inverter/AC Charger with transfer system, with an automatic gem set starter and with an optional solar input", zu deutsch ein "(Insel)Wechselrichter/Wechselstrom Batterielader mit einem Übertragungssystem, mit einem automatischen Diesel Genrator Starter  und mit einem optionalen Solareingang". Das deutsche Wort ist zu lang. "Kombinierer" umschreibt die vielfältigen Funktionen am besten.
In D ist ein Wechselrichter die Kiste unterm Dach, die den PV Strom in das Netz einspeist, davon gibt es in TH etwa 30 Stück. Ein Inselwechselrichter hingegen ist für ein Inselsystem ("off-grid") ohne Netzeinspeisung mit AC out für Geräte.
Habe letzte Woche eins auf Samui installiert (ohne Solar, reines backup), Einbau in den Sicherungskasten dauerte nur 2 Stunden, die meiste Arbeit war die Sicherungen zuzuordnen). Das Transfersystem ist genauso schnell wie eine UPS. Wirklich tolle Sache!
Hier zwei Fotos:

Mal ein "gepflegter" Sicherungskasten aber leider ohne Beschriftung der Sicherungen.

Wir haben drei Sicherungen (Beleuchtung, Wasserpumpe und PC Arbeitsplatz) an den Studer angeschlossen, der wiederum hängt an einer freien Sicherung.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Claude,
habe gerade diesen Bericht auf meiner Börsenpage gefunden.
Sende jetzt diesen Link vollkommen neutral aus bundesdeutscher Sicht.

Die Solar-Lüge
http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/Die_S ... mS__718424

Gruss Alex

----------


## Claude

Ergänzung:
Unten rechts sind zwei 12 V Gel Batterien, jeweils 100 Ah, zu 24 V geschaltet.

----------


## Claude

> Hi Claude,
> habe gerade diesen Bericht auf meiner Börsenpage gefunden.
> Sende jetzt diesen Link vollkommen neutral aus bundesdeutscher Sicht.
> 
> Die Solar-Lüge
> http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/Die_S ... mS__718424
> 
> Gruss Alex


Ich kenne mich damit nur am Rande aus, meine Meinung:
- Das EEG ist eine gute Sache (Industriepolitik) und wurde daher von 20 Ländern kopiert
- Ohne EEG gäbe es keine Solarindustrie
- Die Vergütung ist aus heutiger Sicht zu großzügig, man sollte 10 % pro Jahr kappen statt 5 %
- Die hohe Nachfrage nach Solarpanels weltweit führt zu hohen Preisen, es gibt einfach zuwenig Solarpanels
- Der deutsche Markt ist so groß, dass in China produziert werden muss
- Deutschland ist bei der begleitenden Technologie an der Spitze
- Öl wird immer teurer, in 10 Jahren sind wir froh drüber, dass frühzeitig eine Industrie aufgebaut wurde.

Bei jeder Art von Industriepolitik zahlt der Steuerzahler/Verbraucher, wer sonst. Egal ob AKW, Transrapid, Bergbau, Landwirtschaft, DDR oder Solar. Der Staat hat die Aufgabe, in sinnvolle Technologien zu investieren bzw. eine Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber Berufsgruppen order benachteiligten Regionen. Natürlich läuft da vieles falsch, aber was will man:
Amerikanische Verhältnisse?

----------


## schiene

Wieviel zahlt eigentlich Thailand wenn man Strom ins Netz einspeist?

----------


## Claude

> Wieviel zahlt eigentlich Thailand wenn man Strom ins Netz einspeist?



Beispiel für "Net-Metering", leicht vereinfacht:

Strom kostet 4 THB/kWh, Solarstrom wird mit 10 THB/kWh vergütet

Fall 1:
Du kaufst im Monat "X" 1.000 kWh und prodizierst 100 kWh Solarstrom
--> Du bezahlst 900 kWh zu 4 THB/kWh

Fall 2:
Du kaufst im Monat "X" 1.000 kWh und produzierst 1.000 kWh Solarstrom
--> Du bezahlst 0 kWh zu 4 THB/kWh

Fall 3:
Du kaufst im Monat "X" 1.000 kWh und produzierst 1.500 kWh Solarstrom
--> Du erhälst 500 kWh zu 10 THB/kWh vergütet und bezahlst nichts.

Es gibt aber "Gebühren", die im Gesetz nicht näher geregelt sind.
Und die meisten Strom-Behörden außerhalb von BKK haben NULL Ahnung.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Und die meisten Strom-Behörden außerhalb von BKK haben NULL Ahnung.


Das habe ich schon vermutet das man außerhalb der Großstädte  schwer eine Einigung mit dem Energieanbieter/Strom Behörden erreichen wird.  ::

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Ich lege mal als Nicht-Ing. an, was auch so auffällt.
> 
> Auf deutschen Webseiten ist in Bezug auf die Studer HP Compact der "Wechselrichter" oder "Insel-Wechselrichter", 
> in der pdf *bat-DE.pdf* heißt es "Inverter-Charger", auf der Webseite ist die Rede von "Kombinierer".
> 
> Das nur mal auf den ersten Blick...
> 
> ...


Dann leg Dich doch zumindest mal auf einen Begriff fest, hast Du mal überlegt, 
daß es Verwirren könnte, zuerst den einen Begriff zu sehen und im pdf dann den anderen?

Und der Elektro-Ingenieur lacht sich über Kombinierer mit Sicherheit kaputt!

----------


## Claude

Robert, Erich

euch ist ja bestimmt noch mehr aufgefallen, was an meiner Webseite falsch sein könnte. Bitte teilt mir auch die übrigen fachlich/sachlichen Ungereimtheiten mit.

Gruss aus Samui,
Claude

----------


## Robert

> Robert, Erich
> 
> euch ist ja bestimmt noch mehr aufgefallen, was an meiner Webseite falsch sein könnte. Bitte teilt mir auch die übrigen fachlich/sachlichen Ungereimtheiten mit.
> 
> Gruss aus Samui,
> Claude


Ich habe Urlaub und viel Zeit, aber trotzdem ist die kostbar  ::  
Das kostet Dich dann mal ein   ::  oder   ::  oder so  ::

----------


## Claude

Robert, kein Problem,

auf Koh Samui gibt es sowas vom Fass:

----------


## Erich

> Robert, Erich
> 
> euch ist ja bestimmt noch mehr aufgefallen, was an meiner Webseite falsch sein könnte. Bitte teilt mir auch die übrigen fachlich/sachlichen Ungereimtheiten mit.
> 
> Gruss aus Samui,
> Claude


Claude, so gefällt mir das - das ist der (eigentliche) Stil von siamonline. Habe leider momentan wenig Zeit für Internet, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.  ::

----------


## Robert

Auf learn_DE-sp.htm heißt es "The Strahlungsenergie wird von Satelliten gemessen."

Zu learn_DE-swh.htm wollte ich zuerst sagen, erklär doch mal Konvektion, aber das wäre wohl zuviel verlangt  :: 
Schliessen Sie das obere Ende der Röhren an einen gut isolierten Tank an - das Wasser wird für mehrere Tage warm heiss bleiben. warm oder heiss ? 

learn_DE-pv.htm:
Da Solarmodule immer Gleichstrom erzeugen, müssen Gleichstrom-Verbraucher angeschlossen werden (selten) oder der Gleichstrom muss mit einem Wechselrichter zu Wechselstrom ungeformt werden.
Dieser Inverter ist das Herz eines jeden Photovoltaik-Systems. Ein guter, langelebiger Sinus-Inverter kann den Gleichstrom von etwa 10 m² Solarmodule umwandeln. 
Wechselrichter=Sinus-Inverter, dann eins verbannen..

Und nun mal genug, wir haben auch Sommer mit bis zu 26°C, da bin ich lieber draußen  ::

----------

26 Grad um 01:42 Uhr? Wo?

----------


## Claude

> Auf learn_DE-sp.htm heißt es "The Strahlungsenergie wird von Satelliten gemessen."
> 
> Zu learn_DE-swh.htm wollte ich zuerst sagen, erklär doch mal Konvektion, aber das wäre wohl zuviel verlangt 
> Schliessen Sie das obere Ende der Röhren an einen gut isolierten Tank an - das Wasser wird für mehrere Tage warm heiss bleiben. warm oder heiss ? 
> 
> learn_DE-pv.htm:
> Da Solarmodule immer Gleichstrom erzeugen, müssen Gleichstrom-Verbraucher angeschlossen werden (selten) oder der Gleichstrom muss mit einem Wechselrichter zu Wechselstrom ungeformt werden.
> Dieser Inverter ist das Herz eines jeden Photovoltaik-Systems. Ein guter, langelebiger Sinus-Inverter kann den Gleichstrom von etwa 10 m² Solarmodule umwandeln. 
> Wechselrichter=Sinus-Inverter, dann eins verbannen..
> ...


Dem letzten Satz schliesse ich mich an.

----------


## Samuianer

> 26 Grad um 01:42 Uhr? Wo?


bei mir z.B. im Schlafzimmer...

----------


## schiene

@ Claude
 dein 9° N und 100° O gefällt mir gut,lese immer mal wieder mit  ::

----------

> Zitat von bai nonn
> 
> 26 Grad um 01:42 Uhr? Wo?
> 
> 
> bei mir z.B. im Schlafzimmer...


Air Con. kaputt?

----------


## big_cloud

nicht kaputt -- nur vernuenftig eingesetzt

----------

> nicht kaputt -- nur vernuenftig eingesetzt


Doppelnick und unter falschem gepostet?

----------


## Robert

[quote=bai nonn]


> nicht kaputt -- nur vernuenftig eingesetzt


Doppelnick und unter falschem gepostet?[/quote:2gtytxjy]

Der Lothar postet hier nur mit dem Nick!

----------

[quote=Robert]


> Zitat von "big_cloud":3jioagqw
> 
> nicht kaputt -- nur vernuenftig eingesetzt
> 
> 
> Doppelnick und unter falschem gepostet?


Der Lothar postet hier nur mit dem Nick![/quote:3jioagqw]

Und weshalb antwortet er dann für den Samuianer?

----------


## schiene

das geht aber nun langsam alles bissel am Thema vorbei oder?

----------


## big_cloud

Sorry, wenn ich denn Verwirrung gestiftet habe

war aecht nur als Bemerkung  zum vernuenftigen Umgang mit Klimaanlagen gedacht

Ich bin eher ein Northener was Thailand angeht
ich treib mich meist in der Gegend in/um Phrae oder in ChiangRai rum


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## schiene

Beim Stöber zum Thema bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Nunja,schaut selbst und macht euch euer eigenes Bild.....
http://www.systemvertrieb.de/tuk/warum.html

----------

Ne Seite für Leute mit einer Sehschwäche   :cool:

----------

Wir werden vorm Inferno bewahrt, also ein wenig mehr Ernst Rene  ::   denke mal @schiene hat ernsthaft Angst um diese We  ::  lt

----------


## Claude

Nicht schlecht, sieht mir - abgesehen vom furchtbaren Layout der Webseite - ziemlich pragmatisch aus!
Dennoch wird wohl mehr als die Hälfte der Energieversorgung über den Biodiesel Generator laufen, so billig oder sauber ist das dann auch nicht.
Mit der Solarpumpe hat er völlig Recht, kann bis 250 m (nicht 450 m) fördern (als Rinnsal) und die sind den Standard-Pumpen technisch überlegen, weil bürstenloser Antrieb. 
Wenn er jetzt noch einen solarbetriebene "Filter mit UV-Bestrahlung Station" einsetzt, hat er genug sauberes Trinkwasser fürs ganze Dorf.
Die Solarkocher sind übrigens in Indien, Nepal und tlw. Afrika verbreitet, halt überall wo Brennholz knapp und Butangas teuer ist.

Gruss aus Samui,
Claude

----------


## schiene

> Nicht schlecht, sieht mir - abgesehen vom furchtbaren Layout der Webseite - ziemlich pragmatisch aus!
> Dennoch wird wohl mehr als die Hälfte der Energieversorgung über den Biodiesel Generator laufen, so billig oder sauber ist das dann auch nicht.
> Mit der Solarpumpe hat er völlig Recht, kann bis 250 m (nicht 450 m) fördern (als Rinnsal) und die sind den Standard-Pumpen technisch überlegen, weil bürstenloser Antrieb. 
> Wenn er jetzt noch einen solarbetriebene "Filter mit UV-Bestrahlung Station" einsetzt, hat er genug sauberes Trinkwasser fürs ganze Dorf.
> Die Solarkocher sind übrigens in Indien, Nepal und tlw. Afrika verbreitet, halt überall wo Brennholz knapp und Butangas teuer ist.
> 
> Gruss aus Samui,
> Claude


Tja,und da fängt ja das Problem an.Die meisten in den ärmeren Ländern können sich so eine solarbetriebene "Filter mit UV-Bestrahlung Station einfach nich leisten.

----------


## Claude

Stimmt nicht ganz!
Ich kenne einen (weiteren) Deutschen, der diese in D konzipierten UV-Stationen in Laos herstellen und vertreiben lässt.

----------


## Enrico

Vielleicht kann ja Claude mir grob helfen. Ich brauch an meinem Gartenteich 56W konstant über 24 Stunden, wenn ich dies mit Solar betreiben wöllte, was brauch ich? Wie groß das Panel, die Batterie, sonstige Technik. Gibt es Umschalter die die dann Notfalls auf Netzbetrieb umschalten? Vielleicht kann man da ja günstig was basteln...

----------


## Claude

> Vielleicht kann ja Claude mir grob helfen. Ich brauch an meinem Gartenteich 56W konstant über 24 Stunden, wenn ich dies mit Solar betreiben wöllte, was brauch ich? Wie groß das Panel, die Batterie, sonstige Technik. Gibt es Umschalter die die dann Notfalls auf Netzbetrieb umschalten? Vielleicht kann man da ja günstig was basteln...


56 W x 24 h = 1344 Wh pro Tag und somit eine ganze Menge.
Normale Teichpumpen laufen nur tagsüber, wenn Dir das genügt, brauchst Du immer noch 650 Wh pro Tag. Hat die Pumpe eine Nominalleistung von 56W oder braucht sie tatsächlich soviel? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Teichpumpe mehr als 15 W zieht.
Je mehr die Sonne scheint, desto mehr musst Du pumpen. Bei 650 Wh pro Tag brauchst Du im Sommer etwa 200 Wp Solarpanel, das kostet 700 Euro (?), dazu Batterie, Solar-Ladekontroller, Inverter DC-AC. Es lohnt sich also nicht.

Solarbetriebene Pumpen lohnen sich hier und in der 3. Welt, wo kein Strom liegt. Es kommen DC Pumpen zum Einsatz, die verbrauchen 50-60 W und fördern mehrere cbm pro Tag. Es sind keine Batterien erforderlich.
Solar ist nirgends auf der Welt eine Alternative zum Netzstrom. Nur dort, wo ein Dieselgenerator eingesetzt werden muss oder gar nichts da ist, ist es sinnvoll. Eine sinnvolle Verwendung wird hier http://www.sunlabob.com beschrieben!

----------


## Enrico

Also die Pumpe braucht 33W, 16W die UV Lampe und den Rest die Steuerung das die UV Lampe angeht wenn die Algen zunehmen sollten.

Das die Solartechnik teuer ist und sich neu nicht lohnt, das ist klar und mir die Sache auch nicht wert, aber man kann ja mal so rumguggen was man gebraucht Nachts günstig schießen kann. Aber deine Angaben helfen mir schon sehr gut weiter.   ::

----------


## Claude

> Also die Pumpe braucht 33W, 16W die UV Lampe und den Rest die Steuerung das die UV Lampe angeht wenn die Algen zunehmen sollten.
> 
> Das die Solartechnik teuer ist und sich neu nicht lohnt, das ist klar und mir die Sache auch nicht wert, aber man kann ja mal so rumguggen was man gebraucht Nachts günstig schießen kann. Aber deine Angaben helfen mir schon sehr gut weiter.


Interessehalber:
Wenn die Lampe angeht, wird dann die Pumpe von der Steuerung gedrosselt - UV entkeimt ja nicht bei hohen Durchflüssen...

----------


## Enrico

Nein, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich behaupten das 16W UV Lampen gut bis 3000L/h arbeiten. Aber die UV Lampe geht eh nur bypass, denke mal so 1000L/h gehen da noch durch.

----------


## schiene

was halten unsere Techniker und Spezialisten von diesem Kühlsysthem/Aircon????
http://siamgpi.com/index.html

*P.S.vielleicht kann man den Thread ins Bauland oder einen anderen besser geeigneten verschieben???*

----------


## Daniel Sun

Daniel Sun: schubs....

----------


## Erich

> was halten unsere Techniker und Spezialisten von diesem Kühlsysthem/Aircon????
> http://siamgpi.com/index.html
> 
> *P.S.vielleicht kann man den Thread ins Bauland oder einen anderen besser geeigneten verschieben???*


Weiß nicht so recht, Deckenheizungen funktionieren ja nach dem Prinzip ganz gut, aber was passiert bei diesem System mit dem zwangsweise anfallenden Kondenswasser? Regnet es dann im Wohnzimmer oder verwandelt sich die Decke in ein Schimmel-Biotop?  ::

----------


## schiene

Das mit dem Kondenswasser waren auch meine Bedenken.

----------

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Regnet es dann im Wohnzimmer oder verwandelt sich die Decke in ein Schimmel-Biotop?



Vielleicht kannste je nach Schimmelsorte dann dick auf Penizillin Hersteller machen?

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Und,  wer hat jetzt Solar und ist immer noch überzeugt!?

----------

